# Powder decision



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Orca, DC House of Powder, or a Rome PD MT.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

icecoastbeast said:


> Mostly northeast riding


what do you currently ride, are you adding to your quiver?

noticed all the boards you listed are CRC, doesn't seems as great for the NE compared to RCR


----------



## icecoastbeast (Feb 25, 2019)

benjinyc said:


> what do you currently ride, are you adding to your quiver?
> 
> noticed all the boards you listed are CRC, doesn't seems as great for the NE compared to RCR



Sorry, I ride a Never Summer Ripsaw 160 as my firm groomer bomber and I love it, which is why I was interested in the NS Swift due to the familiar profile. I also ride a GNU Metal Gnuru 158 for playing around in the softer stuff, side hits, trees, etc. Really need a powder board (with carving abilities) to add to the quiver. I'm open to all ideas though and appreciate your responses. The Jone's Mind Expander is a little different with the flat/rocker profile, but yeah in general I've found that I prefer CRC up here in the northeast but I'm open to alternatives you guys suggest. Thanks again.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

icecoastbeast said:


> Sorry, I ride a Never Summer Ripsaw 160 as my firm groomer bomber and I love it, which is why I was interested in the NS Swift due to the familiar profile. I also ride a GNU Metal Gnuru 158 for playing around in the softer stuff, side hits, trees, etc. Really need a powder board (with carving abilities) to add to the quiver. I'm open to all ideas though and appreciate your responses. The Jone's Mind Expander is a little different with the flat/rocker profile, but yeah in general I've found that I prefer CRC up here in the northeast but I'm open to alternatives you guys suggest. Thanks again.


I think CRC will work better with ice. I bought a NS Swift 152 when I was in Utah for powder, and it was awesome. Very nimble in the trees and made navigating moguls waaaaay easier than on my Arbor Iguchi Pro Camber 162. I wasn't super confident on steep terrain with the Swift, but I'm 99% sure it's my inexperience. 

That said... I definitely want to try out the DC House of Powder or Rome Powder Division Nivek keeps recommending. My friend was interested in getting a powder board, and I pushed him towards those as well. I think if you do get the Swift, a 157 might be a better choice. The 152 is sweet for quick turns in trees, but I sometimes wanted more length on the steeper terrain.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Nivek said:


> Orca, DC House of Powder, or a Rome PD MT.


What size Rome would you recommend for 6'5", 230# to use in deep powdery trees mostly? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Amplid Creamer 165 or 168


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

I love my Nitro Squash (153)

It's my resort powder board but it absolutely kills it on groomers (dozens of youtube reviews on it)

it's full camber, so might be too responsive for someone who rides mainly CRC


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

oh yeah, the Super 8 is a great board that'll work well out east and in the pow, also pretty cheap (relatively speaking)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I think CRC will work better with ice.


Absolutely not.
Why do you think most of the CRC boards were the ones developing "ice grip technology"? such as magne-traction etc. Very rarely you will see a full camber board even needing any of that crap. Camber and sharp edges work better with ice. 

... aaaaand CRC doesn't work better in powder either.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It all boils down to personal preference. There's eis no "best" camber profile. If you ride it and you like it, awesome.


----------



## icecoastbeast (Feb 25, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I think CRC will work better with ice. I bought a NS Swift 152 when I was in Utah for powder, and it was awesome. Very nimble in the trees and made navigating moguls waaaaay easier than on my Arbor Iguchi Pro Camber 162. I wasn't super confident on steep terrain with the Swift, but I'm 99% sure it's my inexperience.
> 
> That said... I definitely want to try out the DC House of Powder or Rome Powder Division Nivek keeps recommending. My friend was interested in getting a powder board, and I pushed him towards those as well. I think if you do get the Swift, a 157 might be a better choice. The 152 is sweet for quick turns in trees, but I sometimes wanted more length on the steeper terrain.



Thanks for the input, I'm also seriously looking at the Rome PD MT hear great thing's and a great price point. Agree with your size suggestion as well. So many boards and barring the random demo day no way to try any of them, got to love board roulette.


----------



## icecoastbeast (Feb 25, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Absolutely not.
> Why do you think most of the CRC boards were the ones developing "ice grip technology"? such as magne-traction etc. Very rarely you will see a full camber board even needing any of that crap. Camber and sharp edges work better with ice.
> 
> ... aaaaand CRC doesn't work better in powder either.




It does when you get out on that cat track or groomer on way to powder though. Seems like having some sort of rocker on a powder board is effective also. I always say ride whatever you dig and works on what your riding, no wrong answer. For me as long as I still have super aggressive camber under my feet the rocker between them doesn't bother me. Just makes it a little more playful in the softer stuff but to each his own.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

icecoastbeast said:


> I always say ride whatever you dig and works on what your riding, no wrong answer.


I've never said otherwise.



icecoastbeast said:


> It does when you get out on that cat track or groomer on way to powder though. Seems like having some sort of rocker on a powder board is effective also. I always say ride whatever you dig and works on what your riding, no wrong answer. For me as long as I still have super aggressive camber under my feet the rocker between them doesn't bother me. Just makes it a little more playful in the softer stuff but to each his own.


Also, I never said anything about some sort of rocker. Almost all good powder boards have some nose rocker. Other solid pow boards are full camber.

But in any case, I did say:

1) CRC will not work better on ice. 
Not because of what I prefer or not.... but because, camber and sharp edges ARE and will work better on ice. This is not an opinion or a preference... 

2) That CRC is not better on powder either. 
Because there's no better profile right?


----------



## icecoastbeast (Feb 25, 2019)

ha, Jesus man, you win OK? Your the best. Thanks for contributing nothing to this thread, literally. Sure your not a skiier??


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

icecoastbeast said:


> ha, Jesus man, you win OK? Your the best. Thanks for contributing nothing to this thread, literally. Sure your not a skiier??


*you're...


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

My 2 cents-

Since this thread is titled "Powder Decision" get a board that is dedicated to powder. 

Honestly, and this may not be a popular opinion, but don't get a freeride board that can do powder. Don't get a board that rides groomers well and "can" do powder. Who cares if it rides ice terribly, the board is not for that, nor is it for groomers. Make due to your next powder stash, and most powder boards can do that. Get a board that excels in powder. That is what it is for. 

I don't know your mountains, but my mountain pretty much tracks out by noon unless you know where to go (hike). I chase the storms, like every other person from my area. So by 1pm, I am already at my car switching boards to something a little more friendly to the chopped up snow. 

Good luck deciding on a board, I know it can be difficult. Let us know what you choose.

Basically, get your powder board for those deep days, then ride your Never Summer Ripsaw 160 when it's not deep.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

:nerd:


MMSlasher said:


> My 2 cents-
> 
> Since this thread is titled "Powder Decision" get a board that is dedicated to powder.
> 
> ...


This ^^^^^^

All of the boards you listed will suck on east coast icy runs. Get a pow board for a quiver and don’t plan on using it much the east.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Can’t agree with the above more. VT rider. I use a freeride RCR for daily driver. Just picked up a powder board for those rare days where I’m making fresh pow tracks. It’s badass for the first part of the day. Then it’s back to the DD in the afternoon crud. Counting on one hand the number of times I used the pow board in the past year.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Scalpelman said:


> Can’t agree with the above more. VT rider. I use a freeride RCR for daily driver. Just picked up a powder board for those rare days where I’m making fresh pow tracks. It’s badass for the first part of the day. Then it’s back to the DD in the afternoon crud. Counting on one hand the number of times I used the pow board in the past year.


I grew up in VT and I think it's hard to justify a true pow stick there. Heck, it's a little hard to justify out here in the PNW. I really enjoy all the boards with camber, a rockered nose, and a bit of taper (Burton Deep Thinker/Flight Attendant, Rome Ravine, Yes PYL, etc). They have decent float in powder (not on par with a true pow stick) but are way more versatile for variable conditions.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

poopresearch said:


> I grew up in VT and I think it's hard to justify a true pow stick there. Heck, it's a little hard to justify out here in the PNW. I really enjoy all the boards with camber, a rockered nose, and a bit of taper (Burton Deep Thinker/Flight Attendant, Rome Ravine, Yes PYL, etc). They have decent float in powder (not on par with a true pow stick) but are way more versatile for variable conditions.




All the more reason to have a quiver instead of one deck that does it all. When 80% of riding is aimed at dealing with ice, trying to find a deck that will carve ice and float in pow can be challenging. So I picked up a short fat for those rare powder days. Sure my freeride can handle it but that little fatty is a blast in 6”+.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

does anyone not remember VT last March?!

I think if you get 15-20 days a season, it's worth having a powder stick, for VT or upstate NY, a short-fat for the glades is what I'd recommend 

I always thought something like the 420, Sushi, or Party Platter would make sense (they're also cheap so not a big deal if you f it up going through the trees)


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

benjinyc said:


> does anyone not remember VT last March?!
> 
> I think if you get 15-20 days a season, it's worth having a powder stick, for VT or upstate NY, a short-fat for the glades is what I'd recommend
> 
> I always thought something like the 420, Sushi, or Party Platter would make sense (they're also cheap so not a big deal if you f it up going through the trees)


As a quiver board, yes, but OP’s post suggested it more as a do-it-all stick. That’s silly for the NE.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

OP said…


icecoastbeast said:


> Really need a powder board (with carving abilities) to add to the quiver.Thanks again.


so I assume he was looking for a dedicated powderstick, not a quiverkiller do-it-all

but he also said he prefers CRC for the east coast, so who knows &#55358;&#56631;*♂


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

benjinyc said:


> OP said…
> 
> 
> so I assume he was looking for a dedicated powderstick, not a quiverkiller do-it-all
> ...


Fair. I was focused on his first post.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

icecoastbeast said:


> Sorry, I ride a Never Summer Ripsaw 160 as my firm groomer bomber and I love it, which is why I was interested in the NS Swift due to the familiar profile. I also ride a GNU Metal Gnuru 158 for playing around in the softer stuff, side hits, trees, etc. Really need a powder board (with carving abilities) to add to the quiver. I'm open to all ideas though and appreciate your responses. The Jone's Mind Expander is a little different with the flat/rocker profile, but yeah in general I've found that I prefer CRC up here in the northeast but I'm open to alternatives you guys suggest. Thanks again.


Just get the Swift, don't bother fuckin' around with any other boards.

I Love my RipSaw-X 160, it's awesome.

Right behind my FAVORITE board.
The Swift 162.


TT

CRC on a wider than normal deck, so you can tilt your board on edge perpendicular to the snow, without getting boot out.
Cuts into ice fucking awesome.
You have CAMBER under each foot.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Scalpelman said:


> All the more reason to have a quiver instead of one deck that does it all. When 80% of riding is aimed at dealing with ice, trying to find a deck that will carve ice and float in pow can be challenging. So I picked up a short fat for those rare powder days. Sure my freeride can handle it but that little fatty is a blast in 6”+.


I is not hard at all to find board that handle pow and ice (any board with rocker in the nose and setback camber). 

I guess everything is relative, but Baker and Whistler are in my backyard. I wouldn't even bother with a powder board for anything under 16" of fresh.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

timmytard said:


> icecoastbeast said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I ride a Never Summer Ripsaw 160 as my firm groomer bomber and I love it, which is why I was interested in the NS Swift due to the familiar profile. I also ride a GNU Metal Gnuru 158 for playing around in the softer stuff, side hits, trees, etc. Really need a powder board (with carving abilities) to add to the quiver. I'm open to all ideas though and appreciate your responses. The Jone's Mind Expander is a little different with the flat/rocker profile, but yeah in general I've found that I prefer CRC up here in the northeast but I'm open to alternatives you guys suggest. Thanks again.
> ...


Yup, just dont shift your weight to either foot or you'll disengage that camber and then you've lost half your effective edge. It's easy to find NS amazing when the rest of the 100 boards in your house are from the 90s...


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

Nivek said:


> It's easy to find NS amazing when the rest of the 100 boards in your house are from the 90s...


flol


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yay. Here comes another thread derailed by bickering over NS. We have to be beating the dust that used to be the skeleton of that dead horse at this point.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Yay. Here comes another thread derailed by bickering over NS. We have to be beating the dust that used to be the skeleton of that dead horse at this point.


Stahp acting #fanboi and claiming they're the end all be all of snowboards and suggesting that your personal preferences are right for everyone and I won't have to correct you. Pretty simple really.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Stahp acting #fanboi and claiming they're the end all be all of snowboards and suggesting that your personal spreferences are right for everyone and I won't have to correct you. Pretty simple really.


Please point out where I recommended an NS board (or any board for that matter) on this thread. Don't make baseless accusations. But please do continue to go out of your way to bash one of the few major brands (hell, maybe the only one) that actually maintains a presence on this dwindling forum at every given opportunity.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > Stahp acting #fanboi and claiming they're the end all be all of snowboards and suggesting that your personal spreferences are right for everyone and I won't have to correct you. Pretty simple really.
> ...


Ah holy shit. My bad. Too many pow threads going and for some reason thought you were TardlyTimmy, who thinks the Swift is Gods gift to all things sideways. Disregard my offensive tirade, twas not for you!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Please point out where I recommended an NS board (or any board for that matter) on this thread. Don't make baseless accusations. But please do continue to go out of your way to bash one of the few major brands (hell, maybe the only one) that actually maintains a presence on this dwindling forum at every given opportunity.


If by 'presence in this forum' you mean giving out free boards to ladies and gents in exchange for "reviews" then yeah... they are the ONLY one. 

Perhaps this is precisely why the dwindling forum dwindles............


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

poopresearch said:


> I is not hard at all to find board that handle pow and ice (any board with rocker in the nose and setback camber).
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everything is relative, but Baker and Whistler are in my backyard. I wouldn't even bother with a powder board for anything under 16" of fresh.




East coast and west coast ice. Two different animals you spoiled rotten brat. Ha. We envy your pow. Most days I’m flying down a bobsled run searching for a spot of crushed ice to dump speed, wishing I had more than one edge. 

Anyway, if one board can do everything perfect why do most on this forum have a quiver? Hell I bet you have at least four boards. If you don’t, you should. THAT’S the point. Get the right tool for the conditions.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

F1EA said:


> If by 'presence in this forum' you mean giving out free boards to ladies and gents in exchange for "reviews" then yeah... they are the ONLY one.
> 
> Perhaps this is precisely why the dwindling forum dwindles............


I think it has a lot to do with how outdated this forum is. Young bucks take one look at that banner and think were straight out of the 90s. I prefer the old school web design, but I'd imagine we're losing a lot of content to the kooks over at reddit. Looks like we peaked in 2013 unfortunately.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I think it has a lot to do with how outdated this forum is. Young bucks take one look at that banner and think were straight out of the 90s. I prefer the old school web design, but I'd imagine we're losing a lot of content to the kooks over at reddit. Looks like we peaked in 2013 unfortunately.


Young bucks don't do forums.

And old folks don't do reddit.

I think reddit is the easy way of getting stupid answers to stupid questions...
(I guess of course, Im old hahah)


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Yup, just dont shift your weight to either foot or you'll disengage that camber and then you've lost half your effective edge. It's easy to find NS amazing when the rest of the 100 boards in your house are from the 90s...




Did I say I shifted my weight from one foot to the other?:blahblah:
Cause I'm not seeing that anywhere?

I've been snowboarding for longer than you've been alive boy.
Respect your elders.:finger1:

I've got lots of new boards as well.
Just because they're "new" doesn't automatically make them better.
Not by a long shot.

I decide which boards are good after I ride them.
That's how it's supposed to be done.

You bash boards that you've never even held in your hands, let alone ridden.

Go do your homework, most of this "tech" from new boards is on its 3rd time around.

I have a hooger booger Blaster from 1992.
It has the same profile as Lib-Techs new C3 dominant camber submissive rocker & it's an asymmetrical.

I don't expect you to know that, you probably weren't born yet?:dry:

I haven't ridden it yet, but I will.
Then & only then, can I give my thoughts on it.

You need to actually ride a board before you say it's shit.
That's how that works.


The Swift was on the op's list of board he was considering.
And he already owns & loves his RipSaw.

Since I to love my RipSaw-X, seems only logical to tell him to get the Swift.
Because I to own one of those & I love it.

Fuck you very much:x


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Struck a nerve did I? I dont pay mind to anything you've got to say unless it's bad advice. Of which you give often.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Ah holy shit. My bad. Too many pow threads going and for some reason thought you were TardlyTimmy, who thinks the Swift is Gods gift to all things sideways. Disregard my offensive tirade, twas not for you!


LOL! All good.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> If by 'presence in this forum' you mean giving out free boards to ladies and gents in exchange for "reviews" then yeah... they are the ONLY one.
> 
> Perhaps this is precisely why the dwindling forum dwindles............


Forums are dying off in general.

By presence I mean any participation at all. There used to be quite a few brands active on here years ago. NS has been it for awhile now.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Young bucks don't do forums.
> 
> And old folks don't do reddit.
> 
> ...


I'm young, and Reddit is full of misinformation and circle jerking. Forums are the way to go for real valuable information.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Struck a nerve did I? I dont pay mind to anything you've got to say unless it's bad advice. Of which you give often.


No no, didn't strike a nerve.
It just annoys me when you spout off against facts.

Example.
I give bad advice haha.
You're funny.:laugh2:


TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think a lot of people forget that virtually everything regarding snowboarding equipment is personal preference unless a company is putting out boards that are delaming left and right or have other obvious manufacturing flaws.

Flex pattern, camber profile, sidecut, general board shape, etc. It's all personal preference. It's not like anyone is doing any scientific studies comparing snowboards with actual controls and parameters. It's just riders riding and giving their opinions. The bottom line is that if you ride something and you like it, then it's good for you. It's just an exercise of futility and arrogance to try to convince someone that something they like and feel works well for them sucks. I personally hate magnetraction but I'm not railing against it in every thread. Ride it and try it. If you like it then hell yeah! Ride that shit!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Forums are dying off in general.
> 
> By presence I mean any participation at all. There used to be quite a few brands active on here years ago. NS has been it for awhile now.


Yeah forums are dying. The same sentiment goes in the car forums and other forums I was in too. 
But the thing is... most people think all forums are dying when THEY are pissed off at something/someone or they're not getting the responses they want to hear...... then they move on and claim the forum is dying; when in fact, the forums go fine and dandy without them. 

The truth is, forums don't need brands in them. If they wanna advertise, fine. Pay and put up an ad. That's a much more sustainable economic model for a forum/site and it has worked in almost all the forums I have been in. But disguising foruming with advertising is whack.

Never summer tried pulling that same shit on Silverfish longboarding a long time ago and got quickly shot down.



SlvrDragon50 said:


> I'm young, and Reddit is full of misinformation and circle jerking. Forums are the way to go for real valuable information.


Yeah I've never really used reddit, but the few times I've done a search and got directed to reddit i cringe at almost all of the content.

I've always been a nerd so i have joined various forums of things I like for a long time. Lots of good valuable information. My first one was a Formula 1 forum back in the nineties and I've kept the same username ever since... but this is for sure the most "buy stuff"-oriented forum I have ever seen. Almost all other forums are discussion and information based... but this one is nuts.

Most of my close friends don't do forums at all.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Hate to necro a thread but heres my question: Looking to buy a powder board for trees and steeps. Board also needs to be able to handle some groomers as well. Live in Idaho and get alot of time in trees but also take yearly trips to Big Sky/JH/Bachelor. I honestly cannot decide between the Orca, Endeavor Archetype, and the Mind Expander. I swear I go back and forth every day. My concerns with the Mind Expander are that its a rocker board. Not sure it's going to be able to handle the Big Couloir or Corbett's Couloir if I hit them. Issue with the Archetype is I am not sure it is going to provide the float or maneuverability I am looking for in the trees. Issue with the Orca is that it doesnt have fully wrapped metal edges and I already own a CRC board (NS Snowtrooper). What are everyone's thoughts and comparisons between the 3?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Get the Orca. If it is the most suited to what you are looking for, don't let the edges not continuing to parts of the board that don't need edges. I have a hand full of Mervins and have never had anything happen to the edges. I have also definitely ridden over rocks and snow making equipment with my Billy Goat and barely made a noticeable scratch in the base.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Is it maneuverable enough in the trees? TRice rides it all over the place so i assume it can handle the gnarly stuff. Just kind of worried if it is quick enough edge to edge as well. Does the CRC ride pretty similar to the Never Summer CRC?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Amplid Creamer, ime/imho...at least does it for my needs


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Orca is C2X which I imagine is similar to the ripsaw from never summer, or some blend of it, ive never tried ns. C2X turns so effortlessly, basicly camber that you dont have to work to bend, and with tight sidecut, taper and setback, that board can absolutely not be blamed if you cant turn it in the trees.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

can you offer any opinion on any of the three that i listed off?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If steps and couloirs are that big a concern get the Archetype. Otherwise Orca.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Archetype is one of the swallowtails I believe could handle icy chutes. The mind expander is a board for soft snow, but you have the ultra as an option, which would be the one best suited for uneven terrain. Archetype for groomers, and I'd feel most safe with the orca for steeper icy terrain. Pow in trees would just be personal prefs.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Nivek said:


> If steps and couloirs are that big a concern get the Archetype. Otherwise Orca.


So Archetype if youre doing more steeps and chutes? Orca otherwise? Was something wrong with the Mind Expander? Or is it just too powder focused?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

powderjunkie said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > If steps and couloirs are that big a concern get the Archetype. Otherwise Orca.
> ...


Just not as versatile for variable terrain as the other two.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

powderjunkie said:


> Hate to necro a thread but heres my question: Looking to buy a powder board for trees and steeps. Board also needs to be able to handle some groomers as well. Live in Idaho and get alot of time in trees but also take yearly trips to Big Sky/JH/Bachelor. I honestly cannot decide between the Orca, Endeavor Archetype, and the Mind Expander. I swear I go back and forth every day. My concerns with the Mind Expander are that its a rocker board. Not sure it's going to be able to handle the Big Couloir or Corbett's Couloir if I hit them. Issue with the Archetype is I am not sure it is going to provide the float or maneuverability I am looking for in the trees. Issue with the Orca is that it doesnt have fully wrapped metal edges and I already own a CRC board (NS Snowtrooper). What are everyone's thoughts and comparisons between the 3?


Archetype in the trees depends *how* you ride trees, and what type they are. The 30mm taper and long swallow make it an incredibly easy board to maneuver and foot steer for it's overall stiffness and stability. If you're attacking a tree line and actually driving the board vs doing wishy washy turns pushing the tail around, the Archetype is my favourite board for trees. That's a 162cm board vs the 154 Warpig I also have, the length isn't an issue unless they're super tight and moguled out trees where you actually have to turn the board perpendicular to the slope at times.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Archetype in the trees depends *how* you ride trees, and what type they are. The 30mm taper and long swallow make it an incredibly easy board to maneuver and foot steer for it's overall stiffness and stability. If you're attacking a tree line and actually driving the board vs doing wishy washy turns pushing the tail around, the Archetype is my favourite board for trees. That's a 162cm board vs the 154 Warpig I also have, the length isn't an issue unless they're super tight and moguled out trees where you actually have to turn the board perpendicular to the slope at times.


Yeah based on this description i think i will go with the Orca.... here in Idaho we get some super tight trees. I also like the fact that I can go with a 159 instead of having to go with the 162 Archetype.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Just not as versatile for variable terrain as the other two.


Gotcha.... I think I will probably get the Orca then. Hate to get the same board as half the country but I guess sometimes it is better to not try to out think the room. How comparable is the the CRC on Lib Tech boards to NS boards? I assume the C2x is comparable to the Ripsaw camber on NS?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I think that my older C2 Billy Goats(same year 159cm and 165cm) would probably compare more closely to the original NS rocker camber profile. Also have a 20th anniversary Jamie Lynn Fundamnmental and a Doughboy Shredder, both C3 and more camber dominant than Ripsaw.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

quick PSA: just pre-ordered the 159 Orca from Evo and got a 15% discount. Told them that I have an REI membership and would pre-order there if they didnt match. They gave me 10% off and then beat it by another 5%. $600 board actually cost me about $510 with free shipping.


----------

